# Work with a temporary resident visa?



## CptSam (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

My Mexican spouse and I are planning to get married soon. From what I understand, I could apply for a temporary resident visa after the wedding. My big question is, can I work with a temporary resident visa. 

What I understand is that if you want to work, you need to go to the INM and then do an application for the job permit. I need to have a stamp on my visa saying ''lucrativo'' or something like this.

My question is that: Do I need a Mexican company to sponsor me? Basically, I need to go to the long process to get a work visa (find a mexican company and proving that a Mexican can not do my job etc). Is it the same process? Or it's a different process where I just have to go to the INM and tell them that I want to work? I am little bit confused.

Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Generally, you will need a firm offer of employment by a company registered with INM, and which will support your application with their own particular data. Yes, you will need a Residente Temporal Visa with the Lucrativa endorsement. As the spouse of a citizen, it should be easy to obtain. If you have a unique talent, there is the possibility of getting the endorsement to work independently in your proven profession or trade. It is not up to you to prove anything unique about your skills vs availability; it is up to the employer.


----------



## CptSam (Jul 27, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Generally, you will need a firm offer of employment by a company registered with INM, and which will support your application with their own particular data. Yes, you will need a Residente Temporal Visa with the Lucrativa endorsement. As the spouse of a citizen, it should be easy to obtain. If you have a unique talent, there is the possibility of getting the endorsement to work independently in your proven profession or trade. It is not up to you to prove anything unique about your skills vs availability; it is up to the employer.


Thank you RVGRINGO. Sorry I do not understand completely. What is the Lucrativa endorsement exactly? The endorsement is given after I receive an offer of employment by a company registered by the INM? Or can I just get the endorsement by explaining them my situation. The problem is that I am doing a bachelor degree (studying by distance) at the moment and I don't think I have a special skills and therefore it will be very difficult to find a company to sponsor me. I was thinking to get the endorsement to be able to work in a call center while studying and help my wife financially. 

Thank you


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The “lucrativa endorsement” is another way of saying “authorization to work”. It is an extra classification that can be added to your visa.
You do have a special skill if you are a native English speaker or as good as native.
If you have time for a full-time job, start applying to call center companies, and if you get accepted for a job, ask them if they can sponsor you. It is not a big deal for them if they already have authorization from INM to hire foreign employees, then all they need to do is prepare a letter that you take to INM with your application for work authorization.


----------



## CptSam (Jul 27, 2015)

maesonna said:


> The “lucrativa endorsement” is another way of saying “authorization to work”. It is an extra classification that can be added to your visa.
> You do have a special skill if you are a native English speaker or as good as native.
> If you have time for a full-time job, start applying to call center companies, and if you get accepted for a job, ask them if they can sponsor you. It is not a big deal for them if they already have authorization from INM to hire foreign employees, then all they need to do is prepare a letter that you take to INM with your application for work authorization.



Thank you. Is the ''Lucrativa'' endorsement the old FM3 basically? Basically there is no difference between going from a tourist visa to having a job contract and having a temporary visa to having a job contract. Both need sponsorship from the employer. Is that correct?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Not quite; the old FM3, like the temporary resident permit, could either be issued with work authorization or without work authorization. In the case that it doesn’t include work authorization, a person can later apply to get their status changed to “authorized to work in Mexico” – if they have a job offer. Both the current temporary resident permit and the former FM3 worked the same way in this respect.

The visa (either the former FM3 or the temporary resident permit) is/was a residence visa that gives you authorization to live in Mexico – to be a resident in Mexico. The difference between this and a tourist permit is that the tourist permit only allows you to _visit_ Mexico – for a maximum of 180 days at a time. With a visa, you are allowed to _live_ in Mexico full time. (Also, there is no such thing as work authorization on a tourist permit.)

The work authorization or lucrativa endorsement doesn’t replace a residence visa – rather it is an endorsement that is added to your visa.

And finally, after 4 years of a temporary visa, you can’t renew the temporary visa any more. You can either move to a permanent resident visa (the usual path), surrender your temporary visa and apply for a new one from scratch (with no guarantee that it will be granted), or leave Mexico. A permanent resident visa automatically includes authorization to work.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Not quite; the old FM3, like the temporary resident permit, could either be issued with work authorization or without work authorization. In the case that it doesn’t include work authorization, a person can later apply to get their status changed to “authorized to work in Mexico” – if they have a job offer. Both the current temporary resident permit and the former FM3 worked the same way in this respect.
> 
> The visa (either the former FM3 or the temporary resident permit) is/was a residence visa that gives you authorization to live in Mexico – to be a resident in Mexico. The difference between this and a tourist permit is that the tourist permit only allows you to _visit_ Mexico – for a maximum of 180 days at a time. With a visa, you are allowed to _live_ in Mexico full time. (Also, there is no such thing as work authorization on a tourist permit.)
> 
> ...


A very clear statement of the current situation vis a vis visas. Thank you.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hold on. The OP has a Mexican wife. Once married, I'm not sure all the restrictions listed in this thread apply to the OP. I even think you can become a Mexican citizen in a couple of years? (Not sure about this, maybe it's 5 years). If you opt for citizenship, then _none _of the above apply.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, right. Good observation. It’s two years of residence in Mexico to apply for Mexican nationality on the basis of being married to a Mexican.


----------



## CptSam (Jul 27, 2015)

So I guess in the worst case scenario, I will have to be dependent on my wife until I become a resident. What are the travel restriction on a temporary resident visa? Could I go in Canada for sometime to work and then come back? Like 6 or 8 months a year?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Once you're married I think you have some special treatment that makes it easier for you to work even if you're on a visa. Someone else will have to answer about travel.


----------



## Mextrav46 (Oct 8, 2010)

It is possible to get "permiso para trabajar" ie permission to work, added to your residente temporal to work independently if you can explain that your work will not be taking work from a local resident. You do not need a promise of a job. That being said all offices are different, all agents in each office are different in how they interpret the regs. I have found that if I go in and ask for their help with a smile things happen with a good outcome.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Possibly; depending upon what you plan to do.


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

After the Mexican red tape of getting my Temporary Visa, I got a job offer as an English Teacher is a very good school. However new immigration laws passed last week. 

First up, my temporary visa card is being replaced with a work visa card. Haven't got it, but immigration wanted my current temp visa (4 weeks young!)

This will run for 1 year, where I will have to apply again for a permit to work... however with the new laws, I will have to pay a hefty fee, or so my Mexican wife translates to me. 

Reason given by immigration: "Your residence Visa is only granted on the basis that you are getting your money from sources, i.e. from home. NOT from Mexico." This was the first time I'd heard about this by the way and I didn't even say I have money from other sources as I don't have them. Further reasons: "When you look to upgrade to a Work Visa, you are automatically telling the immigration that you no longer being supported by other sources and now rely to work in Mexico." Hence the big fine! Yearly too!

Finally the judge also told us the update to the 2 year wait before permanent residency. It requires you to marry a Mexican abroad and return to Mexico without them. Where you claim for them to come to Mexico, before they arrive here. Part of the new immigration laws that FRANKLY STINK TO HIGH HEAVEN.

The new law stipulates that expats married to a Mexican in Mexico will HAVE to live in Mexico 3 years (not 2 years previously).


----------

